# DIN 55027 Lathe Spindle Mounts



## matthewsx (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't see very much about these spindles but I suspect they are more common in the US than most of us think. When I got my Bolton 13x40 I just thought the chuck was bolted on but after doing some research I discovered this international standard that was apparently created by Russians and used by Chinese and possibly Germans.




Not understanding what I was looking at I bought a few different chuck adapters in the C2 and C4 sizes, My lathe is a C5.

These are the C2, they have three studs that hold them to the spindle like the PM 1022/1030. I don't know if they would fit since even PM doesn't call them out by the standard.













I have three of these and figure if nobody wants them I can eventually bore them out to fit my lathe but I suspect they might fit some of the 10 x import lathes members have. Not planning on making a killing here, just want to pass them along to someone who needs them.


John


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 14, 2020)

Have a package coming from Canada with some A1 back plates which should work with my machine.

Can’t wait to see if I scored or just dropped more money down the hole. Measurements looked right so fingers crossed.

John


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2020)

I could be wrong but I don't think A1 back plates will work with your spindle. If it's the American short taper that I'm thinking of, those backplates aren't really quick to change. To install them you have to bolt on the adapter to the spindle first, then bolt on the chuck. To remove, reverse order, need to unbolt the chuck from the adapter before you can unbolt the adapter from the spindle.

Unless you plan on modifying them or something?


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 14, 2020)

darkzero said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think A1 back plates will work with your spindle. If it's the American short taper that I'm thinking of, those backplates aren't really quick to change. To install them you have to bolt on the adapter to the spindle first, then bolt on the chuck. To remove, reverse order, need to unbolt the chuck from the adapter before you can unbolt the adapter from the spindle.
> 
> Unless you plan on modifying them or something?


Yep, will definitely have to modify them but the taper fits.



And the holes line up so it'll just take some custom parts to make it work.




Good thing I have a lathe to make cylindrical thingies 




I got a quote on having the right part shipped out from Germany, $618.88. I bought 3 of these for $100/ea, I figured the taper is really the only critical dimension. I'm happy with it....


John


----------



## 3strucking (Oct 3, 2021)

I have the same style as you. Where did you find the back plates at?


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 3, 2021)

Here’s the thread on my adventure.









						Backplate Improvisation
					

So, my 13x40 Bolton lathe has an unusual DIN 55027 spindle mounting that took me a while to figure out what it was. They seem to be more common in Germany or maybe even Russia but pretty much rare as hen's teeth here in the states. I did get a quote on a Rohm part but it was over $600 for one...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 3, 2021)

I sold the lathe for many reasons but hopefully this will help you.

John


----------

